# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Hilflos in Dortmund

## Laterman

Moin Leute!!
Als frisch zugezogener Dortmunder bin ich ziemlich verzweifelt!
Gibt es denn hier nirgenwo in der nheren Umgebung einen Spot???

----------


## Felix

wieso, ihr fahrt doch gar nicht so lang nach holland, oder?

----------


## Fibs

Da in der Nhe ist doch die Mhnetalsperre, da geht einiges

----------


## Indy

Moin 

ja ja ! die mhne rockt schon.....zumindest manchmal! 
komme auch aus der gegend und die mhnem ist mein homespot (boa hoert sich das bloede an) am wochenende wars mit sichertheit perfekt. der teich randvoll, 7-8bft und das sw-w besser gehts nicht. problem war nur, das gerade das eis weg ist und man sich in windeseile die nsse wegfriert.

knne ja eventuell mal gemeinsam los!

meld dich mal, das netz muss enger gesponne werden
-----------------------------------------------------------------
time is what you make out of it

----------


## Gast

Hi, Indy!

Wo zum Teufel ist denn dieser Teich? Hab wohl schon mal was davon gehrt, aber mehr auch nicht. Beschreib mal. Klar knnen wir mal ballern gehen, wo wohnst du denn? Bin allerdings 1. ohne Auto und 2. noch kein wirklich super surfer, weil ich lange Zeit ausgesetzt hab und erst vorletztes Jahr im Sommer nach 5 Jahren Abstinenz (richtig geschrieben??) wieder angefangen bin. Aber der Spa zhlt ja, gell?? Also, erzhl mal was ber Dich und dann sehen wir mal. Oh Gott bin ich hei aufs Wasser!!!!!
Bis dann Andi

----------


## Fibs

geh mal auf 
www.thorstenluig.com

unter spots, da findest du einen klasse spotguide!!!

----------


## Indy

wenn du aus dortmund kommst,
fhrtst du die B1/A40 richtung kassel. dann ausfahrt soest/moehensee raus und den schildern folgen. glaube ich. ich komme immer durchs sauerland dahin.
ich wohne in hemer und arbeite in bochum.

es fngt schon wieder an zu ballern draussen. schiss tag zum arbeiten.

bis denne

jan

-----------------------------------------------------------------
time is what you make out of it

----------


## Gast

Hi, ganz bei Dir in der Nhe, in Witten bzw. Bochum liegt unterhalb der Bochumer Ruhruni der Kemnader-Stausee. In einem bestimmten Bereich des Sees ist das Windsurfen offiziell erlaubt. Man muss aber wie fast berall in Deutschland seinen Surfschein zeigen, zahlen und die Klamotten unglaublich weit vom Parkplatz zum Wasser schleppen. Aber vor neun Jahren war es mal eine naheliegende Mglichkeit.
Gru
Fido

----------

